
With a Single Payday, Marissa Mayer Shows Us What's Wrong with Leadership - Corrado
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/3-simple-things-successful-leaders-get-right-have-highly-john-eades
======
cocktailpeanuts
> Instead of "creating a better Yahoo" (as she once said), she created an
> enormous payday for herself by slashing thousands of jobs over five years
> and making plenty of questionable managerial decisions.

This was part of her job, that's how the acquisition was even possible to
begin with.

This guy has no idea what it feels like to fire so many people and be called
names, while trying to make things work from a sinking ship. I can imagine the
type of stress she went through, especially considering how bringing back a
dying company is mission impossible to begin with--you rarely see a tech
company that's going down come back up because of some CEO (Unless you're
Steve Jobs)

Marissa Mayer doesn't show us what's wrong with leadership. If anything, this
article shows us what's wrong with LinkedIn, Medium, and all the social media
sites that reward provocative content without substance.

~~~
DarkKomunalec
I just hope she can find some small solace in her well-earned $ 186 million
after enduring all that stress.

